# Which bearing is correct for the hobby.



## ed miles (Aug 8, 2007)

Which type of bearings are preffered by model steam engine builders. Most of the plans that have been listed on the board are plain bearings or Oilite type bushings. Is this a case of, that is what the drawing calls for, or is it a norm for building small steam engines. Right now I have two engines in the shop, but both have ball bearings as mains, crank and slide valve eccentric bearings. These are both Hasbrouck designs but the bearings have been changed to use metric size bearings which are readilly available. Alignment for bushing type bearings is very critical to avoid friction. Ball bearings are a little more forgiving and have less internal friction which gives you more output in your engine for the same steam input. Rick made a comment in one of the other threads today about using the old types of packing to be more faithful to the origins of the machine. Am I off base using ball bearings on model engines.

Ed Miles


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Ed,
I use anything I can get my hands on, I have designed and made engines that use both races and plain bushes. 
If it's right for you then it isn't wrong.
You make engines for enjoyment, if you can modify them to take bearings, why not.
Twice a year I make a very small batch of engines for sale to finance my model engineering, and in almost all cases people ask if they can have a ballraced engine.
This is a pic of one from my last batch of six, four races in each. More reliable and efficient. Plus the cost of races from China are now nearly the same price as a good oilite bush.
You will notice though that I still use stuffing glands with graphited yarn for packing, you just can't beat that system.
This design by the way is a much modified version that someone has already posted on here. Maybe they will recognise the mods.







Go for it!

John


----------



## rake60 (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe most designers would be pleased to see their designs improved
on.  If I can fit a ball bearing into a model and still keep it looking true to
it's original form, I do it!
I am not a purist in the hobby.  If a modern material will make it better
it will be in my builds.   :wink:


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 8, 2007)

Myself I see nothing wrong with a stock ball bearing, if you think about it you could hide them where they will never be seen. they disappear when pressed in a housing.


----------



## shred (Aug 8, 2007)

Roller-blade skate ball-bearings are also pretty cheap and available, though a little large for small models.


----------



## georgeseal (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't forget that woodworking bearings are very small.
as in router bit bearings and are available at most woodworking stores

George


----------



## rake60 (Aug 8, 2007)

I go into the local hobby shop that specializes in RC aircraft and tell them
what I need.  The young man at the counter pulls out a shoe box full of
vials of bearings and we look for the closest match.  Bore size in most
cases isn't negotiable, but I never cut a bearing OD fit before I have the
bearing in hand.


----------



## shred (Aug 8, 2007)

rake60 said:
			
		

> I go into the local hobby shop that specializes in RC aircraft and tell them
> what I need.  The young man at the counter pulls out a shoe box full of
> vials of bearings and we look for the closest match.  Bore size in most
> cases isn't negotiable, but I never cut a bearing OD fit before I have the
> bearing in hand.


My local hobby store wants $10 a pair for little bearings.  They come in little packages of two, in about 3 sizes to fit RC cars.  I'd love to have a store with a box full of bearings handy


----------

